
A documentary which delves into the movement known as ChipTunes - coffee
http://www.hulu.com/watch/204474/reformat-the-planet
======
coffee
"'Reformat the Planet' is a feature length documentary which delves into the
movement known as ChipTunes, a vibrant underground scene based around creating
new, original music using old video game hardware."

